# Two Basic Methods, one Result



## pops6927 (Nov 13, 2011)

There are two basic methods to start to make bacon from fresh product:

Dry Curing 

Wet Curing

Both essentially accomplish the same result: curing fresh meat to preserve it.

There are two basic methods to make the cured product into bacon:  

Cold Smoking

Hot Smoking

So you first have to choose your method of curing, then your method of smoking.

There is no better "right" way or "wrong" way; it's what you want to do and what type of finished product you wish to accomplish.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Pop's I like the brine cure & cold smoke method. 

It's what works for us!


----------



## biggeorge50 (Nov 13, 2011)

I've got 30# of bellies brining right now with your recipe Pops.  It will go in the smoker tonight for about a 24 hour cold smoke with hickory.  I wish I had some corn cobs to make authentic Fassett's bacon.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 14, 2011)

simple and direct..........nice pops!


----------



## venture (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Pops as always!

I think this puts that one at rest.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

